# taming older bird?



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello all!

Recently my young budgie, Noodle, passed away from an unknown illness which has left my older bird Jojo alone for the second time this year.

Jojo is probably around 4-5 years old, and he is just the sweetest most loving budgie I have ever owned.
After Noodle's passing, I've been trying to pay a lot more attention to him, giving him a mirror and talking to him much more often so he doesn't get lonely, as he has always had a cage mate.

Jojo was never tamed but is very friendly, the other day I was putting carrot in his cage and after flapping around he landed on my hand and sat there, nibbling the nearest celery stick. He then proceeded to eat spinach out of my hand. 

It's currently the school holidays and I have 2 weeks free, although we are planning to get a new budgie for Jojo I was wondering if it would be worth it to spend these 2 weeks working on getting Jojo tame, if him being quite old would make this impossible?

Thank you,
-Lena


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I wouldn't give JoJo a mirror- this can make him obsess over his reflection looking for the "other bird". As to your question, you can certainly tame an older bird! You would do this the same way you would work with a younger bird. Just be warned that once you do get another budgie, some of that taming progress will be lost.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is definitely not too late to work on taming and bonding with Jojo. 
I believe it would be good for both of you.

I agree it would be best to remove the mirror from JoJo's cage. Many budgies become obsessed with their reflection.

If you do decide to get another budgie friend for Jojo, please keep the following in mind:

1. Quarantine

If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing Two Budgies - Talk Budgies Forums

3. Flock Dynamics

Budgie Ownership: differences and dynamics between flocks - Talk Budgies Forums

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from a [Reputable and Ethical] Breeder rather than a Big-Box Pet Store - Talk Budgies Forums

5. Vet Expense and Housing

Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense - Talk Budgies Forums*


----------



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

thank you,
I will remove Jojo's mirror 
No where seems to have budgie's at the moment as it is too cold for breeding but one breeder says she will have some out of the nest and ready in 3 weeks
I will start working on taming Jojo, but am prepared for that to be lost when i get a new bird, i think it will be good for Jojo to have someone while he is alone in his cage, as he is very very social. 

-Lena


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

lena said:


> thank you,
> I will remove Jojo's mirror
> No where seems to have budgie's at the moment as it is too cold for breeding but one breeder says she will have some out of the nest and ready in 3 weeks
> I will start working on taming Jojo, but am prepared for that to be lost when i get a new bird, i think it will be good for Jojo to have someone while he is alone in his cage, as he is very very social.
> ...


I can tell you from experience that taming an older bird is possible. I got my budgie Belle at the age of 1+, completely untamed and quite scared of people. She now steps up onto my finger and does tricks. It's unlikely you will get a super close bond when you have two budgies, but you can still keep them "finger tame" as in they are happy to step up onto your finger. Belle now has a friend and both will step up. I've also found clicker training helped a ton when bonding and gaining trust with my two girls, and they really enjoy it as well.


----------



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

Thank you for the support! Jojo is already eating straight from my hand and allowing me to stroke his chest, and sort of stepping up! 
-Lena


----------

